# Neuer iMac spieletauglich?



## IgorGonzales (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin!
Hach, lange nicht mehr hier eingeloggt! Mein aktueller PC geht nach und nach immer mehr in die Knie und ein neuer Monitor muss auch her. Momentan Sind's ein C2D E4300, 3GB DDR2-RAM, eine 256MB GF7600GT und ein 17" Acer-Monitor. Da ich kaum mehr zocke, sondern allenfalls mal auf LAN-Partys eine Runde CS1.6/Source spiele, brauche ich auch keine High-End Hardware. Derzeit liebäugle ich dem neuen iMac in der 27"-Version von Apple mit 2,66GHz Core i5-CPU, 4GB DDR3-RAM, einer AMD Radeon HD4850 (512MB) und diesem gigantischen Display mit einer Auflösung von satten 3,7 Megapixeln 
Klar, für CS ist das Teil allemal brauchbar, vorrausgesetzt ich schnappe mit Bootcamp und installiere Windows, aber das ein oder andere moderne Spiel möchte ich doch noch spielen. Dazu gehören X³ TC und das (hoffentlich) bald erscheinende Guild Wars 2, dessen Hardwareanforderungen mir noch nicht klar sind. Werden sich diese Spiele mit dem neuen iMac in hohen Deatilstufen spielen lassen? 
Andererseits würde ich mir sonst einen PearC (PC, der offiziell Mac OS X unterstützt) zulegen, da man hier aktuellere Hardware verbauen kann. Overclocking und wahnwitzige AF- und Texturfilter-Settings muss ich natürlich auch nicht haben.

MfG,
Peer


----------



## kenji_91 (21. Oktober 2009)

guild wars in hohen details wahrscheinlich ja.
da die engine für shcwache hardware optimiert ist.

bei x3 die benchmarks anschauen von der 4850.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann man beim Mac nicht die Grafikkarte austauschen?


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Oktober 2009)

Da muss man aber auch extra Macversionen der Grafikkarten kaufen glaube ich - die kosten immer nen Stück mehr, als die "normalen" Varianten.

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Nö, das ist nicht der Fall. Ist eine normale PCIe Karte, ist bloß fummelig die auszubauen. 
Treiber sollte es bei ATI geben.


----------



## IgorGonzales (21. Oktober 2009)

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich am Mac rumschraube? :O Wenn ich meinen PC im originalzustand belassen hätte, würde der auch noch problemlos laufen  Nee, also soweit ich weiß kommen da tatsächlich speziell gefertigte Grafikkarten rein, die in einen PCIe Slot gesteckt werden, allerdings sieht das ganze eher einem Notebook ähnlich, außer ich greife zum Mac Pro. Soweit ich weiß gibt's für iMacs aber auch nur diese drei Grafikkarten: GF9400M, HD4670 und HD4850. Wie's mit der Performance von dein Teilen aussieht weiß ich halt nicht, da ich mich schon recht lange nicht mehr mit Hardware beschäftigt habe.

Wenn ich GW2 und X³ TC damit zocken kann, ist ja alles in Butter. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Bruder eines Kumpels fragen ob ich mich 1-2 Stunden mit seinem MacBook Air beschäftigen darf umd das OS besser kennen zu lernen. Im Internet kann man sich ja keine richtige Meinung von so einem Gerät bilden und im Saturn wird man ja von den Geräten weggetreten, wenn man länger als fünf Minuten daran herumfuchtelt 

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Nö, kommen nicht, hab ja schon in einem Mac eine andere Grafikkarte eingebaut, weil die kaputt gegangen ist.
Einfach auseinander fummel, alte raus, neue rein, fertig.


----------



## IgorGonzales (21. Oktober 2009)

Also könnte ich jetzt, wenn ich wollte, einfach eine HD5870 in so 'nen iMac reinklatschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Netzteil brauchbar ist.


----------



## IgorGonzales (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte die neue AMD-Serie sei so stromsparend


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, frag doch mal bei Apple nach, was für Netzteil die verbauen. 
Meist reichen die genau für das, was verbaut wurde.


----------



## Chrissi (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ne 5870 wird ja nicht in den iMAc passen. Da sind ja nur Notenbookkomponenten drin.
Ob du alles spielen kannst weiß ich nicht. Sind halt Notebooksachen. Und wenn da 4850 Mobile steht hat die viel weniger Leistung als die Desktopvariante.


----------



## IgorGonzales (22. Oktober 2009)

Also zum Netzteil schreibt Apple: "Maximale kontinuierliche Leistungsaufnahme: 241 W (21,5" Modelle), 365 W (27" Modell)"
Dass in das Gerät eine mobile Version der jeweiligen Grafikchips verbaut wird erscheint mir logisch, allerdings schreibt Apple nichts dazu, dass eine AMD Mobility verbaut wird. Der GDDR3-Ram spricht aber dafür.
Naja, wird schon schief gehen. Danke


----------

